# Tesla remote capabilities



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

A man posted this morning on FB about being in an accident where he was rear ended in CA. He said within two minutes Tesla had called them to see if they were OK and to offer assistance. This is the first I've heard of Tesla reaching out after a wreck like this. This was one of OnStar's biggest advertised features for years, safety and peace of mind, but with all that I've seen and heard after accidents this is the first I'd heard that Tesla was actively monitoring for things like an accident and then reaching out.

We know from a recent article that Tesla's are rarely stolen and have a high recovery rate too http://www.thedrive.com/news/22816/nearly-every-single-stolen-tesla-has-been-recovered

What else is Tesla doing that maybe we don't think or know of? I know most every data point on the car is logged and uploaded along with video's, but wondering what else is out there. I would think that insurance should be factoring in or offering discounts for easy recoverability and low percentage of thefts. Maybe some already just build that in to their rates since these features are in every Tesla made.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> A man posted this morning on FB about being in an accident where he was rear ended in CA. He said within two minutes Tesla had called them to see if they were OK and to offer assistance.


Can you include a link to the post?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> Can you include a link to the post?


Sure.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2360556120621974



Well - looks like it doesn't work - have to find a way to get the story without security shutting it down. It is posted in the "Tesla Model 3 Owners Club" group on FB.

This is the text from his post: "But the big story here was response from Tesla after the accident. Two minutes after impact my phone rang and it was someone from Tesla saying they detected a collision and asking if I was OK. Later, two roadside assistance specialists from Tesla helped get the car into tow mode and talked us through a variety of other procedures. Then this morning, someone from the safety engineering division called me to ask how I could suggest the car be made even safer still.

Since that is technically a private group I won't post his name, but anyone can join.


----------

